# Cannon: 12/29/09 (Morning)



## riverc0il (Dec 28, 2009)

If I had half a brain, I would have requested Tuesday off and heading to NoVT but preliminary forecasts "only" had a few up to six inches for most mountains. Any ways, gotta work but being boss has its benefits as I can decide _when_ I work.  Tram building booted up at 8. Bring ur' rock skis and a sense of adventure... I got just over three hours to squeeze in a full days worth of skiing.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 28, 2009)

Oops, should read 12/29/09 for the title if a mod could fix, thanks!

Twofers not valid tomorrow due to the holiday, FYI.

heheheheheh....


----------



## bvibert (Dec 28, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Oops, should read 12/29/09 for the title if a mod could fix, thanks!



Fixed.  Enjoy the rapid fire session!


----------



## roark (Dec 28, 2009)

tempting, but I think I still closer to home (and also do the 1/2 day work thing). Hopefully I luck out and Magic makes out...


----------



## snowmonster (Dec 29, 2009)

Go! Just got back from Cannon today (Monday). Snowed the entire day. Conditions were terrible on Sunday (says other skiers today) so early part of the day was no that great with ice and rocks underneath. Afternoon was unreal though. Getting deeper as the afternoon progressed. It was still snowing when I got off the hill at around 415. Zoomer was getting deep and fluffy. Avalanche had these ridiculously huge whales. Tuesday should be great. Get there early!


----------



## rtibbs4 (Dec 29, 2009)

I for one have been surprised by the anticipated snow amounts and the actual snow amounts this year. Seems like the actuals are turning out higher. I've gotten so used to "chance of snow" actually meaning "no snow". Hopefully the trend will continue but I will pass on skiing this week until the kiddies are back in school.


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm probably going to be at Cannon for New Years Day, so I'm interested to hear how the mountain skis, and what your thoughts are if Cannon were to get a dumping this weekend.  Would 8-10 inches of snow open up most of the mountain, or are they a ways off?


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 29, 2009)

St. Bear said:


> Would 8-10 inches of snow open up most of the mountain, or are they a ways off?


8-10 would open up everything except the rockier glades. Bear in mind that the recent rain storm really took a huge hit on the snow pack. The base is now frozen bomber, but there was as little as 1" or less of base on the lower slopes after Sunday's rain. They opened up Paulie's today on natural snow and the water bars were massive, as a point of reference.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 29, 2009)

Cannon reported a storm total of 7" which is pretty much exactly what the forecast map above had predicted. I would say Cannon's typically brutally honest snow reporting under estimated how the snow actually skied (cheers to Cannon for that!). Boot to just over boot deep untracked was had all over the place today. Nailed third tracks down Paulie's with pow cresting up over my knees. Open em' up and let em' fly. WOW! Great day out there today. Wish I just took a vacation day instead of working half a day... REALLY hard to leave the mountain at noon to head into work. Excellent quality powder with occasional massive drifts in places, blazingly windy and cold, sensational powder skiing. Best day of my season so far.... though that won't last for long.............

As an aside, part of me is actually grateful for the half day today. I anticipate three full and hard charging days in a row this weekend and I want to be fresh and ready. Could be the best storm of the year and I don't want to be tired from only an "excellent" powder day that I can't go for it when it hits epic status.

:beer:


----------



## Puck it (Dec 30, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> If I had half a brain, I would have requested Tuesday off and heading to NoVT but preliminary forecasts "only" had a few up to six inches for most mountains. Any ways, gotta work but being boss has its benefits as I can decide _when_ I work.  Tram building booted up at 8. Bring ur' rock skis and a sense of adventure... I got just over three hours to squeeze in a full days worth of skiing.


 
Good meeting you on the lift.  Too bad it was your last run.  Will have to meet up again.  The bumps on Avalanche and Zoomer were great.  Summit had zero visibility at times when we did our two runs from the top.  Saw a woman get blown across the deck on her skis and had to push a guy in the wind to get him to the door.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice meeting you too, Puck It! That was interesting timing with us both getting to the lift at the same time! Coming out of the Tram building onto that deck was adventurous!! As soon as you got to the door, a massive back draft blew you out across the deck. I almost bit it myself due to my fat skis acting like a giant wind sail!


----------



## Puck it (Dec 30, 2009)

Still don't understand blowing in that wind. Had to at least 50mph or more at times. They started blowing snow on Profile along with Tramway. It seemed like awaste of money.


----------

